

Sweetcron: The Automated Lifestream Blog Software - nixme
http://www.sweetcron.com/

======
dsingleton
I wrote a moderately useful lifestream hack a year or so back, just checked on
it and it's slightly broken, but usable;

<http://dsingleton.co.uk/code/lifestream/dsingleton.co.uk>

The beautiful thing is that it's entire generated from a single URL. This
requires the site to have implemented the microformat rel="me" link as it uses
the SocialGraph API to scrape connected URLs. All matched pages are checked
for a rel="feed" style link, those are all scraped and merged together to form
the timeline.

Programatic is nice, but also a huge mess. I never got around to
grouping/bubbling interesting content, and it unfortunately seems that my SG
data is a bit corrupt, my URL has been linked to various things that aren't
me.

edit note: I only resurrected this the other day, the code is awful garbage,
but it is due a refactor and release soon if someone else wants to hack on it.

------
pxlpshr
Sweetcron is really nice and light-weight but 1) it's missing a few features
and not for everyone and 2) hasn't been updated in awhile. We use it for
aggregating austin-area startup blogs:

<http://startupdistrict.com>

Could this be done with WordPress?

~~~
snewe
Try wp-o-matic to import RSS feeds directly into WP.

<http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wp-o-matic/installation/>

------
mbrubeck
I hope this is as good as it sounds. I built a simple "lifestream" for myself
using the Planet Venus aggregator[1], and I've been thinking for a while about
building something more complete. It looks like Sweetcron might have all the
features I wanted, which would save me from doing it myself.

1\. <http://www.advogato.org/person/mbrubeck/diary/96.html>

~~~
noodle
i've given sweetcron a shot.

i liked it, but it was developmentally raw and hasn't been updated in a while.
i played around a lot, and then tossed it for a wordpress install with a
lifestream plugin.

the reason why is not because i didn't like sweetcron, but because i wasn't
active enough in the social web at large for it to be interesting. a page full
of twitter updates is fairly lame.

------
pstinnett
I'm a fan of Yongfook. He's working on another project called Peashoot that
I'm pretty excited to see/use.

<http://peashootapp.com/>

Also - I used Sweetcron when it was first released. I think it's good at what
it does!

------
nixme
Demo of a stream: <http://www.yongfook.com/>

~~~
mlLK
Is this running RoR?

~~~
Steve0
php/mysql

------
jauco
The download url to try the software on your own server:
<http://code.google.com/p/sweetcron/downloads/list>

